# Suggestions for pairing...



## gonzo46307 (Dec 16, 2009)

...with Spam.

It's white elephant gift exchange time for the gonzo clan. My idea this year is to get a 12 pack of Spam, a couple of Spam cookbooks, and now I just need an idea for a wine pairing. I'm not worried about any particular recipe. Say you just took the can, opened it and took a big bite out of it. What wine would go with that?





Thanks in advance.
Peace,
Bob


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL !
Any wine that has alcohol to take the spam taste out of your mouth LOL !


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 16, 2009)

Mad Dog 20/20....


----------



## gonzo46307 (Dec 17, 2009)

Old Philosopher said:


> Mad Dog 20/20....



Which flavor???











Peace,
Bob


----------



## 1st Timer (Dec 17, 2009)

Two Buck Chuck!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Dec 17, 2009)

gonzo46307 said:


> Which flavor???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever the orange one is. Subtle, and won't over power the color of the Spam.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 18, 2009)

Didn't MD used to have a purple colored flavor? In fact, it was the only flavor as far as I can remember... long time ago.
Whatever flavor you choose to drink with the Spam, be sure to get a lot of it!


----------



## Malkore (Dec 18, 2009)

I was gonna say some of that cheap kosher wine..Manichevitz...

but mad dog 20/20 seems more appropriate

or some Boones Farm...go with Strawberry Hill


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 18, 2009)

Malkore said:


> I was gonna say some of that cheap kosher wine..Manichevitz...
> 
> but mad dog 20/20 seems more appropriate
> 
> or some Boones Farm...go with Strawberry Hill


If I remember correctly, Boone's Farm wines are 4% abv... you need more alcohol than than that when you are eating Spam!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spam Update!*

The spam was a hit, (when it was opened, my brothers burst out in the Monty Python song). I didn't give any wine with the Spam, but I did give away 2 1/2 cases of various flavors I made this year (everyone got a few bottles).

Just a side note...don't steal your nephews white elephant gift with his 3 year old daughter sitting right next to him...and saying "YOINK!" while you're doing it, seems to have an adverse effect. I'm just glad I wasn't the only one laughing. Mean old Uncle Bob stole her Daddy's present...I don't think I'll ever live that one down.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2009)

That story was way cool! It gave me an idea future gifts.


----------

